# A little Africani



## robert flynt (Feb 4, 2018)

Random damascus blade and African waterbok horn. Spacer is reconstituted Jade.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 4, 2018)

Very nice Robert! I really like that blade profile. What are the dimensions?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 4, 2018)

That’s sweet! I love the little color pop from the jade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 4, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice Robert! I really like that blade profile. What are the dimensions?


The blade is 3 3/4L x 3/4". Some times I make a blade to fit the steel I have. I think that was the case with this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 4, 2018)

Holy smokes that's nice! Is that a sliver of jade before the endcap or some other material?


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 4, 2018)

Gotta love it! Lots going for that knife! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 5, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> Holy smokes that's nice! Is that a sliver of jade before the endcap or some other material?


No it is a thin spacer of green vulcanized material.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice! Love that African waterbok horn!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 7, 2018)

Man Robert you give me the shivers when I look at your work! Absolutely amazing as always!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 7, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Man Robert you give me the shivers when I look at your work! Absolutely amazing as always!


Thanks a bunch Pappy. I try hard.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 8, 2018)

You sir sure have away withe the blade also the handle to make a complete knife. In awe .
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

